# 4 weeks to Go! Private Healthcare - ?? Pros & Cons ??



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

hi

we make the move in a month, we are staying in a hotel at first while we source places to live etc etc but my question, hopefully final one is about private healthcare

is it worth it? i have 2 choices in valencia region, pay 270 a quarter into the system to buy state healthcare or take out a private policy, both equate to a similar fee, i will eventually be working self employed but for now living of savings

what are peoples views and experiences with the private system? is it a business that just gives no better than the "nhs" or is it better then nhs? also if private which insurers are best to go with?

cheers ppl


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

northwestlads said:


> hi
> 
> we make the move in a month, we are staying in a hotel at first while we source places to live etc etc but my question, hopefully final one is about private healthcare
> 
> ...


Where are you getting your quote from?
Is that €270 a quarter each (If there are two of you) isnt it

Private should cost a couple in their 50's about €1300 a year for both


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have had recent experience with both private and national healthcare.

I was not overly impressed with the private system. If you have to stay in hospital the private rooms are very nice. When you see the doctor all rooms are very nice. There is less time to wait for treatment. More likely to find English speaking. My problem was they kept passing me from doctor to doctor and doing tests which I did not think I needed. They never did get to the bottom of the problem. In my case it was not insurance it was pay as you go.

I then switched to the national health system (all free for me). Less chance of English speaking but I can make an appointment to see the doctor online. They tend to look more at the total situation and only do tests when needed (presumably costs).

I would say it would depend on your age and general level of health. If you are younger and think you might need minor treatments I would go for the private insurance (assuming same cost).

If you are older or have any existing medical issues I would go for the national system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Where are you getting your quote from?
> Is that €270 a quarter each (If there are two of you) isnt it
> 
> Private should cost a couple in their 50's about €1300 a year for both


I think he's talking about the 'buy in' scheme to state healthcare in the Valencia region


private is obviously much cheaper


wouldn't the E-whatever -it- is cover them for quite a while (2 years?) anyway?



or did I blink & miss some law change??


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

As some will know I have recebtly had an operation through the private system. I have state healthcare and private (merely for convenience due to being self employed). I went to the private GP who told me I needed to be refered to a specialist. (Basically I had a small lump and she wanted to be sure it was nothing nasty).

I was offered an appointment the next day (Yes - the next day), I saw the specialist who did speak English (well, about as good as my Spanish so we managed fine), and he suggested they remove the lump for testing (which meant small operation) he offered me the operation "on any day I like", I opted for a date 2 weeks later.

Like Dunworkin said, they sent me for a load of "pre-op" tests (many of which a friend of mine who is an Anethatist said were unnecessery), this was clearly to milk the insurance, but then again, better to be safe than sorry is someone else is paying!!!

My operation was two weeks ago, I have since been told its nothing to worry about (phewww) and I see the specialist again on Wednesday for a check up.

Overall VERY happy with the private system, although the op was a one day job, and and I didnt see the surgeon after it until a later date. Nobody told me how it went or anything - to my surprise when I woke up the nurse told me to go home within a couple of hours - helped me walk to the door and waved me goodbye with a prescription for pain killers and instructions on how to care for the wound! The hospital though was like a luxury hotel - 1st class in every way and clean enough to eat food from the floor (but the state hospitals are far cleaner than UK in my opinion).

The state healthcare however in Spain is no worse than the UK (actually probably better), the only reason I have private as previously mentioned is because I would loose a lot of money if I was sick and needed to wait for treatment.

As for insurers, I used to have "Expatriate" healthcare (UK Based but with a lot of representation in Spain). They were a bit pricey and when I got bitten by a dog (quite badly) late one night I called them and they said...get this...

"You can either wait until morning for authorisation or go to hospital now and pay, then reclaim it" - I was not impressed with that. I therefore switched to Spanish company ASSSA who I cannot fault.

They give you a book of vouchers and a bible of doctors and hospitals. If you are ill you turn up, hand in a voucher and get treated ,with no excess apart from the cost of vouchers which you buy in books for about 1 euro each.

Now.. sods law, I have had private in the UK and Spain for about 5 years in total, never claimed. I switch to ASSSA and need surgery within 5 months. They have a 12 month exclusion (like all policies) for things that could be pre-existing. When I was told I needed an op they initially questioned it saying that I could have had the lump for years.

I explained that I have had policies with other firms for years and if this was the case I would have claimed before, and they went away. Next day they came back and said they are happy for me to have all the treatment I need. Now in fairness they didn't need to do that, they could have quoted T&C's so *BIG PRAISE* for ASSSA.

The lady at ASSSA even called me 1 week afer the op to ask how I was and check i felt ok - a nice touch i thought! :cheer2:

I pay 69 euros a month for my policy but I did choose the top level they do with no excess. Bear in mind if you go private no pre-excisting conditions will be covered. Also, a point worth noting is that prescriptions cost full price if issued privately, but through t state GP they are 40% off. Having said that the cost of prescriptions is so cheap here anyway (for many things), but they did prescribe some cream to put on the wound and it was nearly 30 euros!!!


----------



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for the info ppl. private looks cheaper than paying into the state system! i have to say i think spain as a country (govt etc) know how to rip people off! i personaly dont think we brits should pay anything for healthcare after all its our uk taxes that have been pumped into europe and its spain who sucks out of europe!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> thanks for the info ppl. private looks cheaper than paying into the state system! i have to say i think spain as a country (govt etc) know how to rip people off! i personaly dont think we brits should pay anything for healthcare after all its our uk taxes that have been pumped into europe and its spain who sucks out of europe!


Wait, what? You're coming here with that sort of attitude?


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> thanks for the info ppl. private looks cheaper than paying into the state system! i have to say i think spain as a country (govt etc) know how to rip people off! i personaly dont think we brits should pay anything for healthcare after all its our uk taxes that have been pumped into europe and its spain who sucks out of europe!


Oh dear...Oh dear...Oh dear


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> thanks for the info ppl. private looks cheaper than paying into the state system! i have to say i think spain as a country (govt etc) know how to rip people off! i personaly dont think we brits should pay anything for healthcare after all its our uk taxes that have been pumped into europe and its spain who sucks out of europe!


My advice is that you serioulsy rethink your intentions about emigrating to Spain becaue with an attitude like that you are very unlikely to be welcomed or wanted by the Spanish or the British and you certainly don't deserve to enjoy the benefits of this wonderful country.

We all make choices in life evedy day. Everyone in here chose to live in Spain but we chose to live here having taken into account everything, the pro's and the cons. There are of course one or two things about Spain that I feel could be improved on but that is the same anywhere. I carefully researched what it would cost, what I would get, what I wouldnt etc before I cam to live here.

For me I am financially worse off than in the UK. I earn less money per hour and have to work a lot harder to get the work. I pay more taxes on the whole, and certainly more for healthcare but I knew that before emigrating. I weighed this up against the quality of life, the climate, the (generally) wonderful people, and made an educated and informed decision how I wanted to live. I work dam hard here, contribute into the system and I do OK.

We do not have the right to come to a country where we are (again generally) welcomed with open arms, and then start to criticise its ways. We certainly don't have the right to start criticising them before we even get as far as moving out.

Quite frankly, (Ladies please cover your ears), it's wa****rs like you that Spain realy could do without. If you are coming to Spain you DO NOT by default have the right to free healthcare, it will either be paid by your NI contributions in the UK (for a limited time) or you stick your hand in your pocket and cough up and stop the attitude of grab grab grab and "but I'm British".


----------



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

We took out a policy with Sanitas before coming over. Was just under 3,000 euros for myself, my partner and our two children. We also have to pay a minimal fee each time we see a Dr (8 euros). I have found them brilliant so far (luckily not had to use them much). The main things for me were that we knew that our Spanish would take a while to improve and (especially with the children) I wanted to be able to access English speaking medical care.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Scout said:


> We took out a policy with Sanitas before coming over. Was just under 3,000 euros for myself, my partner and our two children. We also have to pay a minimal fee each time we see a Dr (8 euros). I have found them brilliant so far (luckily not had to use them much). The main things for me were that we knew that our Spanish would take a while to improve and (especially with the children) I wanted to be able to access English speaking medical care.


That does seem like a LOT of money!!!:jaw: Mind you i suppose for 4 of you - - one of those things you hoep you never have to use but then feel like you wasted money on if you don't! I did look at Sanitas (having had Bupa in the UK and they were the same company) but they were a tad pricey out here for my liking and also they didn't use the hospital I wanted to use if I needed hpspitalisation localy


----------



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

Funnily enough, they are dirt cheap compared to going private in the UK! Works out at about 700 euros each family member per year, so not that much really, when you take into account hoe expensive medical care is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Scout said:


> Funnily enough, they are dirt cheap compared to going private in the UK! Works out at about 700 euros each family member per year, so not that much really, when you take into account hoe expensive medical care is.


Not at all. Take into account that a simple bite from a big dog can run you over 1,000.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Scout said:


> Funnily enough, they are dirt cheap compared to going private in the UK! Works out at about 700 euros each family member per year, so not that much really, when you take into account hoe expensive medical care is.


I guess when you look at it like that. Although healthcare in Spain is far cheaper than the UK. I remember paying £250 for my then partner to see a consultant private, here an equally qualified one is 70 euros!

AND... they seem to deal with your health far quicker - they get on with it and fix it!

Where abouts are you based? Im curious about the Sanitas policy and your choice of doctors etc etc?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> Not at all. Take into account that a simple bite from a big dog can run you over 1,000.


 Theres a recession on so buy a small dog!


----------



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

We're on the Costa Azahar. There is a GP in our town, but I guess if we wanted to see a specialist we'd have to go further. Fortunately we've only had minor things like tonsilitus to deal with. 

As I said, we mostly got it for the fact someone would speak English as our Spanish was not great when we first moved out here (still not perfect now but improving!). Plus we were unsure how much healthcare we'd be entitled to before we became residents and started paying tax in Spain.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Scout said:


> We're on the Costa Azahar. There is a GP in our town, but I guess if we wanted to see a specialist we'd have to go further. Fortunately we've only had minor things like tonsilitus to deal with.
> 
> As I said, we mostly got it for the fact someone would speak English as our Spanish was not great when we first moved out here (still not perfect now but improving!). Plus we were unsure how much healthcare we'd be entitled to before we became residents and started paying tax in Spain.


Makes perfect sense. I got mine solely for conveience of not having to wait (same reason as I had private in the UK) because I am self employed and obviously time is money. 

I have to say though, from what I have heard of the spanish state healthcare it certainly rivals that of the UK!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I think he's talking about the 'buy in' scheme to state healthcare in the Valencia region
> 
> 
> private is obviously much cheaper
> ...


Yes, but he was saying the private and Valencian were about the same price


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> My advice is that you serioulsy rethink your intentions about emigrating to Spain becaue with an attitude like that you are very unlikely to be welcomed or wanted by the Spanish or the British and you certainly don't deserve to enjoy the benefits of this wonderful country.
> 
> We all make choices in life evedy day. Everyone in here chose to live in Spain but we chose to live here having taken into account everything, the pro's and the cons. There are of course one or two things about Spain that I feel could be improved on but that is the same anywhere. I carefully researched what it would cost, what I would get, what I wouldnt etc before I cam to live here.
> 
> ...



Spot on, Steve
Don't you just love it when people who probably haven't a clue about the EU Budget, how much each member state contributes etc. sound off?
Typical UKIP -type ignorance...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chill everyone!! No Spain doesnt rip people off (no more than anywhere else anyway), maybe its that the UK is too soft and that the people there are having to pay out more in taxes, NI etc to be more accomodating and altho we moan we have become accustomed to it!??

Its simply a different system to the UK, but it does need some work on its contributions, benefits - as does the UK!!! If you're planning to moving here, then you need to know that it aint the same and do your homework first!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

My family have entitlement to State Healthcare, but we also have Private Medical Insurance aswell.
In 6 years, our only experience of either system is going through pregnancy etc... with our daughter. Although we could have done this through our private scheme, we started off by visiting the Midwife at the local State Medical Centre - with the intention of moving over to the Private scheme later in the Pregnancy.
We were that Impressed with the standard of care that we received that we went through the whole pregnancy in the state scheme.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

halydia said:


> Not at all. Take into account that a simple bite from a big dog can run you over 1,000.


  Have you been bitten by a big dog???
Just as well Our Little Azor doesn't make a habit of eating people...Our insurance would be astronomical!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Chill everyone!! No Spain doesnt rip people off (no more than anywhere else anyway), maybe its that the UK is too soft and that the people there are having to pay out more in taxes, NI etc to be more accomodating and altho we moan we have become accustomed to it!??
> 
> Its simply a different system to the UK, but it does need some work on its contributions, benefits - as does the UK!!! If you're planning to moving here, then you need to know that it aint the same and do your homework first!
> 
> Jo xxx


Compared to the cost of private health care, the NHS provides excellent value for money. 
Most people know that - that's why even Mrs.Thatcher didn't dare mess about with it too much.
People will always moan about paying taxes, NI, etc. but they would moan even more if they had to fork out for private provision.


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Compared to the cost of private health care, the NHS provides excellent value for money.
> Most people know that - that's why even Mrs.Thatcher didn't dare mess about with it too much.
> People will always moan about paying taxes, NI, etc. but they would moan even more if they had to fork out for private provision.


After 8 years living in Spain, we no longer have private health care. We use the State Health scheme and cannot fault it. We had private care initially but once we experienced the state system we found there was no need for both. I suppose it gives you a kind of "firewall" to have both, but I don't see the need.
From a heart attack to routine ailments, the state system has always been exemplary for me...an absolute model.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Have you been bitten by a big dog???
> Just as well Our Little Azor doesn't make a habit of eating people...Our insurance would be astronomical!


A bouvier.

My family adopted him a month before the bite. That day, I picked him up from the kennel (we had been away, and I was the first to return). When we got home, he freaked out when my newfoundland went near the dog food container and a fight started.

Now, imagine my fright, home alone and two big male dogs fighting. Fool that I am (and I was... still suffering the consequences of my friend's wedding the night before) I stuck my body between the two boys. My dear sweet bear of a newfie decided to back off but the new boy got me real good on the arm. Thankfully, once he heard my scream and realized that he got me, not the other dog, he let go. However, I've got three rather large scars on my arm that will surely be quite noticable when I get married next year. 

It's not that the bouv makes a habit of fighting, it's that it all happened at just the right moment. He was stressed and nervous (and hungry? Who knows with these kennels...) and I did something that NOBODY should ever do - especially someone who has spent 25 years with dogs in her house.

So, if any of you ever decide to take a vacation to my motherland, PLEASE GET TRAVEL HEALTH INSURANCE. You never know what could happen, and a silly thing like three stitches, a jab of drugs, some antibiotics, and an emergency room fee can run you $1600 (which got cut in half after a few months of running around and reminding the billing department that I was uninsured.)

Also, to any Americans, Canadians, or other assorted non-EU citizens, the same applies in Spain. My friend's Colombian wife fell and broke her leg in Spain and she's got to pay about the same amount for her leg.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> A bouvier.
> 
> My family adopted him a month before the bite. That day, I picked him up from the kennel (we had been away, and I was the first to return). When we got home, he freaked out when my newfoundland went near the dog food container and a fight started.
> 
> ...


Ouch, thats a heafty bill. I did exactly the same thing when two of mine fought over a toy. Highly unusual they get nasty but as dogs do they play and get rough, but the husky got the rottys ear and wouldnt let go - i saw blood so foolishly, like you i ran in guns blazing and grabbed the rotty from behind - he didnt know it was me, until hed sunk his teeth in (and immediately let go) but I had to have 5 stitches in my arm and the same treatment as you.

I have to say though, the out of hours visit here, stitches, jab, and follow ups for wound dressings all cost a total of about *500€ *so a fraction of the cost in the states thankfully!

Now I keep a water pistol just incase of a scrap between the boys! Daft thing is, out of the 3 dogs the rotty is the most gentle, its the huskies that attack him and I think he thought the 3rd dog was grabbing him - he looked so shocked when he realised hed got me!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Ouch, thats a heafty bill. I did exactly the same thing when two of mine fought over a toy. Highly unusual they get nasty but as dogs do they play and get rough, but the husky got the rottys ear and wouldnt let go - i saw blood so foolishly, like you i ran in guns blazing and grabbed the rotty from behind - he didnt know it was me, until hed sunk his teeth in (and immediately let go) but I had to have 5 stitches in my arm and the same treatment as you.
> 
> I have to say though, the out of hours visit here, stitches, jab, and follow ups for wound dressings all cost a total of about *500€ *so a fraction of the cost in the states thankfully!
> 
> Now I keep a water pistol just incase of a scrap between the boys! Daft thing is, out of the 3 dogs the rotty is the most gentle, its the huskies that attack him and I think he thought the 3rd dog was grabbing him - he looked so shocked when he realised hed got me!!


Oh goodness, and rotties mean business! 
Poor you, and the poor pup. I got the "oh shoot" look from my guy as well. 

Good call on the water pistol. The ER doctor said to use a hose, but where the dickens am I going to get a hose in my house!?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> Oh goodness, and rotties mean business!
> Poor you, and the poor pup. I got the "oh shoot" look from my guy as well.
> 
> Good call on the water pistol. The ER doctor said to use a hose, but where the dickens am I going to get a hose in my house!?


I think a hose in your living room is slightly OTT!  Carrefour sell kiddies "super soakers" and they do a mini one about the size of a shot gun! I keep it loaded! Only used it once though!

I guess these things come as part of the joys of owning big dogs! Mine is just not a nasty dog, it was a grab and let go job. If he had meant it I would have no arm!

You gotta love 'em havn't you!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A friend came round last week straight from the ADANA kennels. He had the scent of over a hundred dogs of all shapes and sizes and breeds, males and females, all over him.
Our Little Azor had always been friendly to him before but this time he took a flying run at him, stopped suddenly then lunged forward, closed his jaws around his leg....and gently 'mouthed' him.
Eddie said that when OLA stopped he had a look as if to say 'Uh uh,I shouldn't do this'.
I know Ridgebacks were bred to track and contain lions and Eddie does have a longish curly mullet....but we think it was the kennels scent that spooked OLA. He has been there a couple of times and doesn't like it. He probably thinks it's a kind of prison for bad dogs.
When Eddie came round on Saturday, OLA was extra-affectionate to him, licked him etc. as if he were apologising for frightening the excremento out of him previously.


----------

